# Best way to put on rubber handlebar grips????



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

I have cut the old ones off. Is it just a matter of a little bit of soapy water and push....

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## in the flesh? (Mar 25, 2004)

I heard hairspray is good since it will dry and make it grip better. 

The best is to get the lock on grips. They slide on and off really easily and you tighten them with a couple of allen head screws


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

pipelock said:


> I have cut the old ones off. Is it just a matter of a little bit of soapy water and push....
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rob


Yeah lock-on grips are good but.......
Don't cut the old ones off. Get a spray can of silicon or WD40 or something similar.
Make sure the spray can has that little straw type thing you put in the nozzle.
Slide the straw (or whatever the heck it is called) under the grip as far as it will go.
Spray a good amount. Then just simply twist off.

To install new rubber grips fill them about 1/4 with rubbing alcohol and shake to coat the inside 
of the grip. Then just twist on.

The above is pretty easy. About 5 seconds to twist off. And same to put on.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

I always have used a good amount of hair spray with success. I get them off by cutting, too - no need to use WD40 or silicon spray, which might prevent the new grips from sticking.


----------



## nViATi (Jan 6, 2006)

Just get the handlebar and the insides of the grip wet with water.


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> I always have used a good amount of hair spray with success. I get them off by cutting, too - no need to use WD40 or silicon spray, which might prevent the new grips from sticking.


You clean the WD40 or silicon off before installing the new grips.
And by not cutting off the old grips you have them as a back up.


----------



## stolpsgti (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds crude, but I just wipe spit all over the bar end and on the inside of the grip...works great.


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

*Hmmmm.................*



stolpsgti said:


> sounds crude, but I just wipe spit all over the bar end and on the inside of the grip...works great.


You may be on to something here.
Now if you can fill up some bottles just put labels on,
*Stolpsgti Spit*
*Super Grip Adhesive*​


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

pipelock said:


> I have cut the old ones off. Is it just a matter of a little bit of soapy water and push....


I use compressed air most of the time, works great and is clean.


----------



## stolpsgti (Jan 25, 2006)

Verewolf said:


> You may be on to something here.
> Now if you can fill up some bottles just put labels on,
> *Stolpsgti Spit*
> *Super Grip Adhesive*​


you do the marketing, I'll be in R&D...


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

stolpsgti said:


> you do the marketing, I'll be in R&D...


Sounds Great! I'll get back to you.
In the meantime, lay off the salt.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Compressed air is the best for both taking them off and putting them on...make sure your bar and grips are clean before installation is key no matter what you use. That said, ODI style lock ons are much better in that they're easy to take on and off and they stay in place when on no matter what.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I agree, compressed air is the best if you have a compressor. I don't, so instead I use a little (like a cap-full) of rubbing alcohol. 

Lock-on grips are a cool idea but IMO it's a lot of needless weight. I never have problems with my non-locking grips twisting or moving around - then again I live in a dry climate and don't ride in heavy rain.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

in lieu of compressed air, you can use a can of air duster. get the stray in as far as it will go, and pull / twist while you spray. rinse and repeat as needed. it works just as easy (easier i find) to put them on this way as well.


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanks for all the replys...many different options...cool! //nt*

Thanks


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I used butter on the bars. Works pretty good and grips perfectly. And now if I crash and can't move while I'm in the woods, I have a good snack that will keep me for a little while. As for the grips staying on, I never had a problem with them. They stick perfectly.


----------



## Joe Sausagehead (Feb 27, 2006)

Instead of grips, I just wrap Powerbars around the ends of my handlebars. Tastes as good as it looks, and your hands really stay put.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

*Hot water*

I usually soak them in a cup of nearly boiling water, this softens them up enough that they go on easily.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

WD-40 is not a lubricant. It will help remove the grips and if you do not over soak them when you put them on and leave them for a night the WD-40 will make them stick!
PS DO NOT USE WD-40 AS A LUBRICANT (it is a solvent and makes it worse, buy a bike lube meant for a chain)


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

I vote for hairspray. Worked well for me.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hairspray works good for me. If I just use normal compressed air or something, they twist while I am riding with them. The very best way, however, is to get lock-on grips.


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

*THE Best Way to Remove Rubber Grips*

I bought this on the internet and it is 
Actually THE really best way to remove rubber grips.
The set-up time per grip is approximately 45 minutes
but it removes and installs them (after set-up) in 2.3 seconds per grip.


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

In personal Exsperiance the best way to remove the grips is with compressed air.

I don't like cutting the grips off because (especially if you have composite handle bars) you run the risk of scoring the bars and that can be bad.

Just take an air nozzel and put it between the gip and the bar a couple of blasts and the gips are off.

As far as putting the new grips on hair spary is great (imho) just spray a liberal coating of hair spray on the inside of the gips and then spray some on the bars itself and slide the new gip on and let is stand over night before using the bike with the new gips and you won't have any problems.

Just remember only apply hair spray to one gip at a time because it starts to set up and get tacky quick.


----------



## Egar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lock On + Carbon?*

Just out of curiosity, is it bad to put lock on grips on carbon bars? Do you have to be extra careful not to scar/crack the carbon, or are they plenty tough? Reading this thread just inspired the question.


----------



## crisisking (Jan 23, 2006)

Window cleaner to remove ( leaves no residue ), hairspray to apply ( Aquanet is good ), for compressorless folks. Lock-ons are fine on carbon bars, a friend runs them with no problem. Your shifters and brake levers are clamped to the bars, so why not grips? cheers


----------



## Egar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ahhhh....yesssss....*



crisisking said:


> Window cleaner to remove ( leaves no residue ), hairspray to apply ( Aquanet is good ), for compressorless folks. Lock-ons are fine on carbon bars, a friend runs them with no problem. Your shifters and brake levers are clamped to the bars, so why not grips? cheers


That's riiiiiight...thanks for the response.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

To put grips on I'll back up the water comment, wet the inside of the grips & the handlebar, and they should go on relatively easy, when the water dries completely (could take a couple of hours) they sholn't budge.

To get them off I used one of my skeweres (in your mums or partners kitchen) for a bit of leverage & just pour a bit of soapy water between the grip & bar, they come off pretty easy after that but make sure you wash out the soap well before putting them back on (for best stiction wehn the water dries)


----------

